# Need your input...



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

First the third month and now pictures(dates on water marks)



I know I lack patience. But this is not very good growth for 6 months. The pictures are poor quality due to a point and shoot.
But you can blow them up at least to get a better look. Right now having an algae attack due to switching lights and ferts
not to mention cutting off the Excel.
I'm bad wanting to mess/w it in this way. The rock pile is for scuds to hide in but my Banded Pigmy sunfish can get under parts of it.
It is on top of that log. I would like to move all the Rotala indica over to the right front(that box is a built in bio filter) and right
back but leave the rock pile. Need to move part of it that is on top the log to move the log so as not to crush any fish.
Want to take out plants other than Dwarf Subulata in aria where Rotala is now. Put logs in the front edge (about center) of
Rotala which will be on the right. The intended effect is that there would be(eventually ) a dense jungle of tall plants in most of the right had end almost to the middle and mostly just Dwarf Subulata for the left hand half of the tank. The "jungle" would hide
the box filter mostly. Because of the Banded Pigmy sunfish I don't like broad leaf plants as one of my fish can hide behind just
one leaf. Tough trying to pick plants for a ten which my lease limits me to. Heard that Rotala grow faster than most plants
but I can't see it in here.

So OK hardly any takers...likely a balance between "no you ain't gona blame it on me" and I can't put this in words which give a clear picture of what
I have in mind.
So I did the deed. Now it will still need time to grow out but I like it better. This is 08/05/13


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Nice looking tank. I like the look of the log and rock pile too. I don't know much about aquarium plants or their needs but, it looks like you have floating plants too. Maybe they are blocking to much of the light???

Hope you have a blessed day


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Water Hyacinth and Giant Duckweed are about the only plants which take out both nitrates and ammonia
at the same time. Other plants do the ammonia till it's depleted and then go for the nitrates. Research...
Those are a few Giant Duckweed and I weekly take some out to keep it an on-the-edges type thing. Towards
the end of the week there is enough for it to be starting to block some of the light though.
I designed the outgoing filter water to make a (if looking down from the top) clockwise circular current in
the tank so it never stops moving those plants around the top till it gets close to too many up there.
The other ten which I have is about 1.75 years mature so it has an abundance of plant/algae growth.
I'm one of the "wild card" people around here who LIKE algae...so it's cultivated(sort of) in the other tank.
This is the latest picture of that tank. It also has a DIY built in bio-filter which you can see more angles of
in my gallery.



As I said before even though the pix aren't very focused you can blow them up by clicking on them.
Also like I said, I realize my pro-algae stance makes me a "Left Wing Radical"...LOL...and my tanks
I realize, don't appeal to most... ...but they do to me...
Thank You for the reply vreugy. I'm just debating/w myself(and inviting others to join) about messing
with it(the first photo) right now or wait till it has more time to get over the latest changes in ferts etc.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Neat idea about the direction of the water flow. I just don't know enough about aquarium plants to be of much help. I can't even grow small duckweed very good.  I like the second picture too. Good luck with the plants. I will be following to see your pictures.

Hope you have a blessed day


----------

